# I love the puppy stage



## Vizsladad (Nov 21, 2013)

I love the puppy stage,I love the puppy stage,I love the puppy stage,I love the puppy stage

If I keep telling myself that than maybe I will..LOL :'(

I got a shark attack today, all I can say is OOOUUUCCCHHH!!!!!!! [email protected]&^$*$&*^ Pup

but I love her none the less


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Ouch!


----------



## MrsKiva (Mar 8, 2014)

That picture brings back memories...


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

yes... memories like this:


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Aaaaaaahhhhh!!!!!

The 'Good Ole Day's'!!' :'( :'(

Hobbsy


----------



## Dedot (Aug 11, 2014)

Breathe in... Breathe out... Ohmmmm.... We are a newbie as well. My V girl is 17 wks now. Reckon 11-13 wks was the worse. Hang in there.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

They are dangerous dogs to live with no matter what age. Last night while we were sleeping, Scout kicked out reflexively and raked her nail across my eyelid. She also regularly boxes me in the face.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Some day, I promise, you will say "I miss the puppy stage". Just probably not anytime soon.


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

My partner did not love the puppy stage at all, and voiced his openness to re-homing at one point (firm smack-down of that idea swiftly followed). He and Morris are now best friends, Morris gazes at him as he goes past, they wrestle, they occasionally fall out (chewed slipper, bin emptied etc), but a huge make-up session immediately follows! He is now talking about getting another puppy (and we have a baby on the way). Mad man. Not happening for some years!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

with work - the bad behavior will stop - what makes this breed GREAT - in their heart & mind they remain PUPPIES ! always willing 2 learn & please their owner !!!!!


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

I think a huge changing point in the relationship comes a) when the pup grows past the arm shredding stage and b) when you spend more time together having fun. Mark and Morris suddenly saw each other's potential, and the more high value that the OH became as a playmate and walking buddy, the more he was being listened to and Morris was coming when called etc. So it's win win. For us, Mark and Morris just had to break the cycle of all interactions being negative experiences for them both.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

CatK said:


> I think a huge changing point in the relationship comes a) when the pup grows past the arm shredding stage and b) when you spend more time together having fun. Mark and Morris suddenly saw each other's potential, and the more high value that the OH became as a playmate and walking buddy, the more he was being listened to and Morris was coming when called etc.


So true. My husband hates the puppy stage. He didn't really want much to do with Dex as a pup, but now they are the best of friends. And even though I'm usually the "bad cop" Dexter still listens better to him because he takes him on more fun outings and recall practice, etc. doesn't feel like work with him. Our new pup is growing on him (she's super easy going and not a crazy V  ) but I know he won't really bond with her until she's old enough to go on adventures!


----------



## redd (May 25, 2014)

Ah yes, I remember those days too (mostly because they were about 2 months ago). Now we are in the defiant, crazy, jumping, not listening, chewing, ripping, nut-so stages. And then really cute lovable bits here and there. We do see the light.....but it is faint and far off......


----------

